# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  i hate rap

## smithnweson

tell me scandinavians don't listen to alot of rap music. I'm an american but my grandmother was Norwegian, and living here I can tell you most of it sucks, and the culture it has spawned is a degression.

----------


## Kamion

Visst h

----------


## Dogboy182

vi svenskar

----------


## Zhenya

Jag undrar om han inte menar det negativa om USA, inte om Scandinavien, Kamion?

----------


## Zhenya

Pratar du svenska, Hundpojken?  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

ja !

----------


## Zhenya

S

----------


## Dogboy182

f

----------


## Kamion

[quote]f

----------


## Zhenya

> I'm an american but my grandmother was Norwegian, and living here I can tell you most of it sucks, and the culture it has spawned is a degression.

 varp

----------


## Kamion

> Quote: 
> Jag undrar om han inte menar det negativa om USA, inte om Scandinavien, Kamion?

----------


## Zhenya

Det f

----------


## Kamion

[quote=Zhenya]Det f

----------


## valdivar

Bug music! 
 No music has done as much to corrupt the youth as it has!Look at the way they dress -and move!Ever see the rap videos,they'll all move like they're in a Planet of the Apes commercial!It's not music anyway!

----------


## mekko

Hall

----------

